# Loose aluminum siding



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a couple of loose aluminum siding slats. Bought and tried to use the Z tool with no success. Is there any adhesive that will work on aluminum to aluminum? One that doesn't require holding the pieces together for a long time? I've heard about Liquid Nail but just read that it's not good for vinyl - which, to me, is similar to aluminum?? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

No, I have never been able to get the Zip tool to work on aluminum.
What I have done (several times) is replace the lower siding that I removed. Then nail the top piece (the one above that I did not remove) up through the bottom edge with a 8p finish nail at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of your issue.
Somethings wrong behind that wall if the siding is coming unlocked.
No way would I be using a steel finish nail to try and fix aluminum siding.
#1, Steel is going to rust.
#2, To small a head.
#3, Aluminum siding expands and contracts a lot and it will not be able to move.
#4, Steel in direct contact with aluminum will cause the aluminum to corrode.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Unfortunately the zip tool isn't made for aluminum, only vinyl. Vinyl has the flexibility that aluminum doesn't.

How many pieces would you need to remove above to get to the loose pieces? That may be the safest, surest way but it could be a lot of work if you have to remove most of a wall.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

craig11152 said:


> Unfortunately the zip tool isn't made for aluminum, only vinyl. Vinyl has the flexibility that aluminum doesn't.
> 
> How many pieces would you need to remove above to get to the loose pieces? That may be the safest, surest way but it could be a lot of work if you have to remove most of a wall.


no glue/adhesive that works on aluminum?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Jacke said:


> no glue/adhesive that works on aluminum?


probably but as Joe pointed out aluminum and vinyl siding both are properly applied with expansion and contraction in mind. That is why the nailing flange is wide and you aren't supposed to nail tight. Its all about the product being able to move. If you glued it maybe you wouldn't have a big problem if it was on a north side that never saw any sun but its still a big maybe.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure what exactly you plan on gluing.
Here's a picture of what a siding lock looks like, to lock the siding needs to be slid up then nailed, if it's still nailed to the wall it can not be lifted to lock.
Yes I know this is a picture of vinyl siding lock but aluminum and vinyl siding installs and locks about the same.
https://www.google.com/search?q=alu...x4KHfIjCkYQsAQIGw&dpr=1#imgrc=kkaqdIN-u8kBhM:


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

This was helpful. Going to try to use the Z Tool again to get the slat to lock onto the ledge. 
Thanks


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> Going to try to use the Z Tool again


Let us know how that goes.

If you really want to turn this 30 minute task into a 3 day job.

Get some aluminum nails with a small head.
Get out your oscillating tool and cut a 3/4" slat or slit in the bottom edge of the top piece where you want to nail. Then nail up at a 45 degree angle through the slit. That should allow the siding to expand and contract..


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Again I couldn't get the tool to work as it's suppose to - ugh. Thanks for the instructions that sound reasonable but... I'm not sure if I am capable of doing all of this. Might have to hire someone. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

The oscillating tool is very easy to use. Cheap also if purchased from Harbor Freight. About $20. However you will need to purchase different blades. Harbor Freight blades are not worth taking out the store. Just hold the blade against the bottom of the siding and it will cut a slot through. The tool cuts by vibrating the blade back and forth a small distance. Very easy to control.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All these suggestions and still not one picture of what your dealing with.
NO way would I be cutting that siding to get it to move up!!!


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Didn't know a picture would help - getting one now and will figure out how to upload. Thanks


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

joecaption said:


> All these suggestions and still not one picture of what your dealing with.
> NO way would I be cutting that siding to get it to move up!!!



Not sure if this is how one does it but I've posted a picture in "my album". Hoping all can access this album. Thanks


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Hit the loose pieces with some Skiaflex 221. If the pic in your album is the only issue, you can run a sheet metal screw from up underneath as well


----------

